# G0121 Non Medicare Screen



## dimme85 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've gotten conflicting information on using a G0121 for a non-Medicare patient when doing a screening.  We have always use the 45378 and the screening dx.  How is everyone else coding screenings for this patient population?


----------



## ASC CODER (Jun 9, 2010)

non Medicare

45378 screening dx


If ( and I have not had this happen yet) a payor would ask for the G code then I would bill the G code for just that payor


----------



## coachlang3 (Jun 10, 2010)

The practice I work for uses the G codes for everyone except UHC and Medicaid (surprisingly).  They worked the codes into the contracts.


----------

